# How does your golden sleep?



## FabianRodriguez94 (Aug 11, 2013)

My boy Dexter likes to cuddle up on my bed and sleep on his back


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

Eva loves to sleep on her back all stretched out. She prefers hard floors like hardwood or tile. That might change when she's older. Goldens are just so goofy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke loves to stretch completely out!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Basically, on his back most of the time spread eagle and under something. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

jennretz said:


> View attachment 288626
> 
> 
> Duke loves to stretch completely out!


Haha that's how Rusty sleeps too!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bella's sleeping positions*

Bella typically sleeps in one of two positions.
In the summer months she likes to sprawl on her back.
Now that the cooler nights are here she like to cure up on her pillow. 
But if the fire place is on, she'll stretch out in front of it.


Mike D


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy's favorite position, of course so Golden position 



Now with her brother Charlie 



Now Charlie is learning that Golden's way of sleeping very successfully



And one little strange place for sleeping because Charlie can not live without his moooomaaaa around 



Love & Light to everybody


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Luna tries to sleep on my side of the bed while I'm off brushing my teeth, but then she moves over and lays right against my side.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh I forgot this ones, very special 



With her stuffed friend 





I have so many photos of her and Charlie sleeping. I find it so cute.
Let's send more pics of them it's so funny


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Luna tries to sleep on my side of the bed while I'm off brushing my teeth, but then she moves over and lays right against my side.


Joy is doing the same as soon as I get up to brush my teeth ....it's definitely some Golden's trick


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Bogey does it all. 

The frog leg spread (to cool off) 
The on the back legs up the wall (alternate cooling method)
On the bed up on the pillows breathing in my ear (for those cold winter nights)

But more often than not, snuggled up or near his best buddy Reese since babies:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picutres of everyone's Goldens in their various sleeping positions. 

Here's a picture of my Remy-


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

One pic is Gracie's first nap at home. And She likes to sleep on dirty clothes too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rindy and Finn both stretch out on their sides. Finn likes the hardwood floors and Rindy prefers the dog beds. Sometimes Finn will stretch out on my bed and cuddle up next to me. 

A lot of times though they curl up together in Finn's crate!


----------



## pdewitt81 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sully always sleeps on the babies bath when someone is the bathroom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

pdewitt81 said:


> Sully always sleeps on the babies bath when someone is the bathroom


Now that's adorable.


----------



## LaurBlank (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's me and my girl Lola:smooch:...she doesn't like to leave room for my husband lol.


----------



## OffshoreMedic (May 22, 2013)

*Mac takes up his fair share of space....*

Mac likes to sprawl out across the bed and not share any space.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

There is only one thing that Summer is possessive of and that is HER side of the bed.

A couple of mornings ago about 8:00 Summer gets off the bed and I hear her toenails clicking into the other room. Not really awake I rolled over onto my side and stuck my legs onto HER side.

Summer stomps into the room and climbs back on the bed, walks across me to the headboard, turns around and promptly sits on my head.

I guess, she told me!!:doh:


----------

